# Making individual headers/footers in MS Word



## Futile Crush (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm editing a story in Microsoft Word, and wanted to know how you can make specific headers and footers that don't copy onto every sheet. For instance, making each page Chapter specific (Chapter 1, Chapter 2, etc.) If there is a way to do this without some bloody difficult code, that would be very useful and much appreciated.


----------



## Macropod (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Futile Crush,

If all you're after is a heading for the first page of each chapter, simply setup your document's page layout with the 'different first page' setting and put the heading on page 1. There's nothing complicated about that. Then, when you want to start a new chapter, inser a 'next page' Section break. That will start the new Section with the same heading as the previous chapter, but unlinking the new Section's heading from the previous Section's heading will allow you to change the heading for the 2nd chapter. Again, there's nothing difficult required.

All easily done "without some bloody difficult code".


----------

